# NextEngine 3D Scanner + Pivot Arm + Software For Sale



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

About a year ago, or maybe a bit longer, I bought a NextEngine 3D scanner from a user on one of the forums I frequent, for $3,000.00. I even invested in a brand new add-on tilt and rotate pivot arm for another $1,000.00 a month later. I also have the Pro software for the scanner. ($4,000.00 total invested)

It works fine. However, in 2015 I attended the FabTech show in Chicago, and came home with a FARO Edge 3D Scan arm with the tripod and the 12-foot reach. This is quite a step up, and the cost reflects it!  This isn't what most home "hobby" shops have for creating .STL files, but I bought it. It looks like a Lunar Lander in my shop. :rofl: The software alone for the FARO Edge scan arm is $11,000.00 :blink: 

Anyway, I have this beautiful little NextEngine 3D Scanner with the software and accessories here at my home, doing absolutely *nothing.*

I have not worked with the scanner enough to answer questions about how to use it, but I CAN tell you that it works perfectly. We will work together to transfer the software license into YOUR name, just as it was transferred into MY name when I bought the scanner.

I would like to sell it to someone who can use it. *I will entertain any serious offer.*

You can contact me by E-mail at the address below. I would ship it properly packed, and fully insured via UPS or FedEx. I *only* guarantee that it will arrive undamaged and in proper operating condition, just as I received it in 2015. It is located in Franklin, Kentucky. 42134

joejonesinkentucky (at) yahoo (dot) com (replace the 'at' and 'dot' with the proper symbols)



.


----------

